# Basmati rice and chilli for dinner



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Nom nom nom




















Hels


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks yummy! What good eaters!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

That are good eaters actually!! I guess I'm lucky huh 




Hels


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yummy, adorable pics


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

YUM!  great pics!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm from Texas, so when I saw "chili" I assumed it was the cowboy, beef and beans and onions in tomato sauce kind of dish. LOL My Grey LOVES hot chilies, so I'm going to have to put crushed red pepper/chilies to his next rice dinner. He will love that!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Awe Hels I love it!!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

OOwl said:


> I'm from Texas, so when I saw "chili" I assumed it was the cowboy, beef and beans and onions in tomato sauce kind of dish. LOL My Grey LOVES hot chilies, so I'm going to have to put crushed red pepper/chilies to his next rice dinner. He will love that!



Haha! That's funny. But my Jasper would probably have a go at your dish. He loves chilli con carne which sounds much the same as that. Lol




Hels


----------

